# summit vs cougar claw



## TomL544 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking for a used BIG stand: considering summt titan, goliath, cougar claw Bubba etc.. Pros/cons?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This should help

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/climbing-tree-stand-advice-help-me-buy-one-106687/


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a summit 180 max and it is the most comfortable place I sit compared to all the shooting houses and ladder stands we have.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Summit all the way! Super comftorable, light and quiet!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I prefer the summit moose knuckle, it's like the API camel toe, but just a little bigger


----------

